# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου Π.Κουρτζή [P. Kourtgis' Aegaean Steam Navigation Co]

## Nicholas Peppas

Not just a historic but a prehistoric line, Aegaeon Lines of Kourtzis. I have no idea where I got this ad, but I am sure it was somewhere on the Web. And it is pre-1908.

I love all the routes but especially the one from Trieste to Trapezous: 
Trapezous, Kallipolis, Ellispontos, Mytilene, Smyrna, Chios, Tsesmes, Piraeus, Gytheion, Kalamae, Patras, Corfu, Trieste!!! This is a route to drive nationalists nuts!

Kourtzi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kourtzis was a Greek of Constantinople, hence the ships flew the Ottoman flag. He also owned the Bank of Mytilene.
Their ships were second hand, mostly built as cargo ships and apparently refitted to carry passengers as well. 
The company was active at least from the mid-1880s to 1913. I suppose that the Balkan Wars and the collapse of the Ottoman Empire brought an end to their inter-Ottoman trade and to the company.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kourtzis was a Greek of Constantinople, hence the ships flew the Ottoman flag. He also owned the Bank of Mytilene.
> Their ships were second hand, mostly built as cargo ships and apparently refitted to carry passengers as well. 
> The company was active at least from the mid-1880s to 1913. I suppose that the Balkan Wars and the collapse of the Ottoman Empire brought an end to their inter-Ottoman trade and to the company.


I did not know. I hope I did not offend people by including it here...

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια διαφήμιση της Ατμποπλοϊας Αιγαίου του Κουρτζή που δείχνει το ατμόπλοιο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ.

Ο Π.Κουρτζής ήταν Μυτιλινιός που σύντομα μετακόμισε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, χωρίς όμως να κόψει τους δεσμούς με την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του. 
Για την ιστορία του αλλά και τις συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν στην ακτοπλοϊα της εποχής εκείνης, προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να ρίξετε μια ματιά εδώ.
Κάποια πιο συνοπτικά ιστορικά στοιχεία για τις δραστηριότητες του δείτε εδώ.

koutzi.jpg
Πηγη: Πλωτώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και μια διαφήμιση της Ατμποπλοϊας Αιγαίου του Κουρτζή που δείχνει το ατμόπλοιο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ.
> 
> Ο Π.Κουρτζής ήταν Μυτιλινιός που σύντομα μετακόμισε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, χωρίς όμως να κόψει τους δεσμούς με την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του. 
> Για την ιστορία του αλλά και τις συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν στην ακτοπλοϊα της εποχής εκείνης, προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να ρίξετε μια ματιά εδώ.
> Κάποια πιο συνοπτικά ιστορικά στοιχεία για τις δραστηριότητες του δείτε εδώ.


This is a great research. I appreciate it very much. I will add mine soon

----------


## Νaval22

αν έχει κανείς το NEL lines magazine, του 1996 θυμάμαι πως είχε ένα πολύσελιδο αφιέρωμα στην ατμοπλοια Αιγαίου Κουρτζής

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> αν έχει κανείς το NEL lines magazine, του 1996 θυμάμαι πως είχε ένα πολύσελιδο αφιέρωμα στην ατμοπλοια Αιγαίου Κουρτζής


Dierwtwmai pws mporei kaneis na vrei ena antitypo....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και μια διαφήμιση της Ατμποπλοϊας Αιγαίου του Κουρτζή που δείχνει το ατμόπλοιο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ.



Miramar gives the following about _Alexandria._




> *Single Ship Report for "1076783"*
> 
> IDNo: 1076783 Year: 1877 Name: AYRSHIRE Launch Date: 5.77 Type: Cargo ship Date of completion: 5.77 Flag: GBR Keel: 
>  
> Tons: 1354 Link: 1334 DWT: 
>  Yard No: 40 Length overall: 
>  Ship Design: 
>  LPP: 79.3 Country of build: GBR Beam: 9.8 Builder: Hamilton Material of build: I Location of yard: Glen Yard Number of
> screws/Mchy/
> ...





But http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/turnbull.html shows her 


> 1889 sold to Runciman's North Moor SS Co.,               South Shields.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Because most people will not go to the end of the suggested article by _Ellinis_, I have extracted here the name sof teh ships of the *Kourtzis Line* in the very late 1800s.

Fleet.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Miramar gives the following about _Alexandria._ 
> [/size] 
> [size=2]But http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/turnbull.html shows her


Check here at clydesite, for her full story.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Not previously reported here is a new book about the Kourtzis Shipping Co.
http://www.todonti.gr/1/17842.scr

*Μιχάλης Α. Καϊτατζίδης:* *Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου,* Π. Μ. Κουρτζής & Σια, *ΤΟ ΔΟΝΤΙ*, Κανακάρη 236Α, Πάτρα, 2610 323060, info@todonti.gr.



> 





> Η ιστορία μιας από τις σημαντικότερες ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες που ιδρύθηκε το 1883 από τον Π. Μ. Κουρτζή και συνεισέφερε για πολλά χρόνια στην οικονομική και κοινωνική ανάπτυξη των νησιών του Αιγαίου. 
> Η «*Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου*» υπήρξε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες στο χώρο της ναυσιπλοΐας στην Ευρώπη στα τέλη του 19ου και τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα, η οποία βρισκόταν σε άμεσο ανταγωνισμό με την αυστριακή _Lloyd_ και τη γαλλική _Frassinet_. Η οικογένεια Κουρτζή, μια από τις σημαντικότερες εφοπλιστικές και επιχειρηματικές οικογένειες της Μυτιλήνης, βοήθησε ποικιλοτρόπως στην ανάπτυξη του νησιού και της χώρας. 
> Πολύτιμες πληροφορίες για την εταιρία και τη φιλοτελική πορεία της, συμπληρώνουν το παζλ της οικονομικής και ταχυδρομικής ιστορίας της Λέσβου και κατΆ επέκταση της Ελλάδας.




Book.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σπάνιο να βγαίνουν τέτοια βιβλία σήμερα... με την πρώτη επίσκεψη στην Πάτρα θα πάω να το βρω.

Στο μεταξύ βρήκα και τα σινιάλα του Κουρτζή, από έκδοση των Lloyds.

kourtzi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σπάνιο να βγαίνουν τέτοια βιβλία σήμερα... με την πρώτη επίσκεψη στην Πάτρα θα πάω να το βρω.
>  Στο μεταξύ βρήκα και τα σινιάλα του Κουρτζή, από έκδοση των Lloyds.
> kourtzi.jpg


Ποιο να ειναι το γιωτ στην πρωτη σελιδα;

----------


## Ellinis

> Ποιο να ειναι το γιωτ στην πρωτη σελιδα;


Έχοντας στα χέρια μου το βιβλίο, να απαντήσω οτι το γιωτ είναι το MARUJA για το οποίο ύπηρξε ενδιαφέρων από τον Π.Κουρτζή προκειμένου να το αγοράσει ως οικογενειακή θαλαμηγό. Το αν τελικά το αγόρασε δεν είναι γνωστό.

Όσο για το βιβλίο, πρόκειται για μια εξαιρετική προσπάθεια καταγραφής των ναυτιλιακών δραστηριοτήτων του Κουρτζή, και παραθέτει πρωτότυπο υλικό. Αξίζει να το πάρει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για την πρώιμη ιστορία της ακτοπλοϊας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχοντας στα χέρια μου το βιβλίο, να απαντήσω οτι το γιωτ είναι το MARUJA για το οποίο ύπηρξε ενδιαφέρων από τον Π.Κουρτζή προκειμένου να το αγοράσει ως οικογενειακή θαλαμηγό. Το αν τελικά το αγόρασε δεν είναι γνωστό.
> 
> Όσο για το βιβλίο, πρόκειται για μια εξαιρετική προσπάθεια καταγραφής των ναυτιλιακών δραστηριοτήτων του Κουρτζή, και παραθέτει πρωτότυπο υλικό. Αξίζει να το πάρει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για την πρώιμη ιστορία της ακτοπλοϊας.


 
How much did it cost and how can I get it from the States?

N

----------


## Ellinis

Mόνο 10¤, εγώ τους πήρα ένα τηλέφωνο και μου το έστειλαν ταχυδρομικά. Ήταν ιδιαίτερα εξυπηρετικοί.

----------


## τοξοτης

σάρωση0002.jpg

Πηγή : http://www.uadphilecon.gr/UA/files/781555344..pdf
Ολο το κείμενο για την Κουρζής στον ιστοτόπο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και μια διαφήμιση της Ατμποπλοϊας Αιγαίου του Κουρτζή που δείχνει το ατμόπλοιο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ.
> 
> Ο Π.Κουρτζής ήταν Μυτιλινιός που σύντομα μετακόμισε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, χωρίς όμως να κόψει τους δεσμούς με την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του. 
> Για την ιστορία του αλλά και τις συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν στην ακτοπλοϊα της εποχής εκείνης, προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να ρίξετε μια ματιά εδώ.
> Κάποια πιο συνοπτικά ιστορικά στοιχεία για τις δραστηριότητες του δείτε εδώ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34927
> Πηγη: Πλωτώ


Σφραγιδα του πρακτορειου του Κουρτζη στην Βραιλα της Ρουμανιας

Aegeaon Kourtzi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο για την εκδοση του βιβλιου για την Ατημοπλοια Κουρτζη δημοσιευθηκε στο Εμπρος Μυτιληνης στις 28 Αυγουστου 2009

http://www.emprosnet.gr/ArtAndEntert...c-13ab5cdf82da



> *Όταν η Μυτιλήνη ήταν στο κέντρο της Μεσογείου*…
> 
> Γέμισε το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης η αίθουσα του Επιμελητηρίου Λέσβου, στην πρώτη παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του Μιχάλη Καϊτατζίδη, ↔ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΪΑ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ Π. Μ. ΚΟΥΡΤΖΗΣ & ΣΙΑ 1883 − 1911≈. Εκδήλωση που διοργάνωσαν από κοινού η νομαρχιακή αυτοδιοίκηση Λέσβου, η Φιλοτελική Εταιρεία Λέσβου και οι εκδόσεις ↔Το Δόντι≈. Παρόντες στην εκδήλωση μεταξύ των άλλων, ο νομάρχης Λέσβου, Παύλος Βογιατζής, αλλά και ο αντιδήμαρχος Μυτιλήνης Παντελής Πατερέλλης.
> 
> Ομιλητές στην εκδήλωση ήταν ο επιχειρηματίας, δισέγγονος του Π.Μ. Κουρτζή, Μιχάλης Κουρτζής, ο ιστορικός Στρατής Αναγνώστου και ο συγγραφέας του έργου, Μιχάλης Καϊτατζίδης. Παρών στην παρουσίαση ως συντονιστής της συζήτησης αλλά και πάντα με τη δική του ιδιαίτερη άποψη, ο συμπατριώτης μας δημοσιογράφος Στρατής Λιαρέλλης.
> Πρώτος το λόγο πήρε ο νομάρχης, που χαιρέτισε την εκδήλωση. ↔Ο συγγραφέας≈, είπε ο κ. Βογιατζής, ↔έκανε μια πολύχρονη ερευνητική δουλειά, συνδυάζοντας τη φιλοτελική του ενασχόληση με την ιστορική έρευνα και συγγραφή. Επειδή το βιβλίο παρουσιάζει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της σύγχρονης τοπικής ιστορίας, η νομαρχιακή αυτοδιοίκηση Λέσβου θα προμηθευθεί αριθμό αντιτύπων για να τα διαθέσει στα σχολεία και να χρησιμοποιηθούν κατάλληλα από εκπαιδευτικούς και μαθητές.≈ Την εκδήλωση χαιρέτισε και ο Παντελής Πατερέλλης.
> 
> Μιλώντας για τον προπάππου
> Από τους ομιλητές πρώτος το λόγο πήρε ο Μιχάλης Κουρτζής. Έκανε μία αναλυτική αναφορά στον Π. Κουρτζή, μίλησε για τις επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητές του, για το επιχειρηματικό του πνεύμα και την ανθρωπιά του. Αναφέρθηκε όμως και στη σημερινή εποχή, τονίζοντας πως η νεώτερη γενιά των Κουρτζήδων ενδιαφέρεται να συντηρήσει τα ακίνητα της οικογένειας που έχει στην κατοχή της. Μάλιστα, ανέφερε ως χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα την εκκλησία πίσω από τη ΔΕΗ, όπου βρίσκονται και οι τάφοι των Κουρτζήδων, καθώς και το ακίνητο στην οδό Ισαύρων που αυτή την περίοδο βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία ολοκλήρωσης της ανακαίνισής του.
> ...


*Ποιος είναι…*
Ο Μιχάλης Α. Καϊτατζής γεννήθηκε το 1940 στη Μυτιλήνη, όπου τελείωσε το Γυμνάσιο το 1958. Σπούδασε μηχανολόγος στο Πολυτεχνείο της Καρλσρούης στη Γερμανία και αργότερα ειδικεύτηκε στην αεροναυπηγική. Διατέλεσε διευθυντής της γερμανικής αεροναυπηγικής εταιρείας DORNIER στα Χανιά Κρήτης. Από το έτος 2000 είναι συνταξιούχος και Επίτιμος Πρόξενος Γερμανίας για τους νομούς Χανίων και Ρεθύμνου. Σήμερα κατοικεί στα Χανιά Κρήτης. 
Διατηρεί τους δεσμούς του με τη Μυτιλήνη και αρθρογραφεί από το 1983 στο περιοδικό «Φιλοτελική Λέσβος» μέσω του οποίου καθιέρωσε βραβείο στη μνήμη του γνωστού συλλέκτη και μελετητή Χαριλή Μπίνου, για εργασίες σχετικές με την ταχυδρομική ιστορία της γενέτειράς του Λέσβου. 
Έχει κάνει πολλές δημοσιεύσεις σε διάφορα φιλοτελικά περιοδικά και κυρίως στη «Φιλοτελική Λέσβο» για τις Μεγάλες Κεφαλές του Ερμή και την ταχυδρομική και οικονομική ιστορία της Μυτιλήνης, όπως για την «Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου Π. Μ. Κουρτζή και ΣΙΑ», την «Τράπεζα Μυτιλήνης» κλπ. Έχει μεταφράσει επίσης στα ελληνικά, πολλές αξιόλογες φιλοτελικές μελέτες σχετικές με τις Μεγάλες Κεφαλές του Ερμή, όπως του Γερμανού μελετητή Hans-Dieter Behrens και του Ελληνοαμερικανού μελετητή Louis Basel.
Η Φιλοτελική Εταιρεία Λέσβου εξέδωσε το 1984, τα δύο εγχειρίδια του, «Σφάλματα πλακών μεγάλων κεφαλών Ερμού» και «Διαγράμματα κατατάξεως μεγάλων κεφαλών Ερμή».

http://www.emprosnet.gr/ArtAndEntert...c-c5307d0130f6

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ατμοπλοϊας Αιγαίου του Κουρτζή 
Aτμόπλοιο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ σαν νοσοκομειο. Μουδρος 1917.

Alexa.jpg
http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/H03198

----------


## Ellinis

> Ατμοπλοϊας Αιγαίου του Κουρτζή 
> Aτμόπλοιο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ σαν νοσοκομειο. Μουδρος 1917.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118405
> http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/H03198


Nίκο, νομίζω πως έπεσες θύμα παραπληροφόρησης... το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ του Κουρτζή. 
Πρόκειται για συμμαχικό νοσοκομειακό πλοίο, και αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το DONGOLA.




> 'Dongola'
> Built 1905 by Barclay Curle, Whiteinch, Glasgow. Cost 160,167.00 British pounds.
> 1905, November 19, registered. Used for India trooping.
> 1911, attended Coronation Naval Review.
> *1915, Used as Hospital Ship in the Dardanelles Campaign.*
> 1920, Beached in River Thames after colliding with the Wimbledon.
> 1923, Undertook relief work after Yokohama earthquake.
> 1926, June 28, sold and was broken up.
> 
> ...


Και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του DONGOLA ως νοσοκομειακό υπάρχει εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές ακόμη φωτ/φιες του DONGOLA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ongola-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ongola-03.html




http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ongola-05.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το μεγαλο (3000 τοννων) *ΟΔΗΣΣΟΣ* στην _Σφαιρα_ της 6/9/1896, πηγαινει κατ ευθειαν για την Μασσαλια.

18960609 Οδησσος Σφαιρα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στις 16 Απριλίου 1904, περί τις 2 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, το ατμόπλοιο ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ της "Ατμοπλοΐας Αιγαίου" ναυάγησε πλησίον του φάρου της Φάσσας στις βόρειες ακτές της Άνδρου, σε συνθήκες νηνεμίας. 

Neapolis wreck 4-4-04.jpg neapolis akropolis.png neapolis 1.jpg

To πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1882 στα ναυπηγεία Howaldt Bros του Κιέλου με το όνομα WELLINGDORF για να πραγματοποιεί εμπορικούς πλόες για λογαριασμό της γερμανικής εταιρίας F. Lange. Το 1890 πουλήθηκε στους Ιταλούς M.Serraino fu G. και μετονομάστηκε CITTA DI TRAPANI, ενώ το 1895 αγοράστηκε από την Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου Π.Μ.Κουρτζή & Σια και μετονομάστηκε ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ ταξιδεύοντας από την Τεργέστη στην Κωνσταντινούπολη με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς στον Πειραιά, τη Σμύρνη και πολλά άλλα λιμάνια. 

Στα πλαίσια της έρευνας για το βιβλίο "_Ναυάγια στις ακτογραμμές της Άνδρου_" βρήκα οτι ογιός του Πάνου Κουρτζή, Μίτσας Κουρτζής, έγραψε το 1916 ένα διήγημα με τον τίτλο «Λαζιστάν» στο οποίο εξιστορεί ένα ναυάγιο στις ακτές της Άνδρου που δεν απέχει από τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες συνέβη το ατύχημα του ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ. Πιθανώς να εμπνεύστηκε από τη βύθιση του ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ ή μπορεί και να προσπάθησε να αποδώσει τις αιτίες του πραγματικού ναυαγίου μέσα από το διήγημα. Ολόκληρο το κείμενο υπάρχει _εδώ_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ   15/2/1904 απο την Σφιαρα Πειραιως.

19040215 Kourtzis Sphaira.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε πίνακα της εταιρίας με τους πράκτορες της βλέπουμε και ένα σχέδο του ΒΡΑΪΛΑ.
IMG_20190209_121936.jpg

Το 1724 κ.ο.χ. πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1879 στην Αγγλία ως NEW YORK CITY και ήταν ένα από τα δυο πρώτας πλοία της Bristol City Line που έκανε τη γραμμή Μπρίστολ-Νέας Υόρκης. Το φορτηγό πλοίο που είχε διαστάσεις 79.3 x 10.5 μέτρα πουλήθηκε έξι χρόνια αργότερα στη Scutton, Sons & Co και μεταφέρθηκε στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Ινδιών.
Αγοράστηκε από την Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου το 1895 και ως ΒΡΑΪΛΑ χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε διάφορες γραμμές, όπως Τεργέστη-Κωνσταντινούπολη-Τραπεζούντα.
Το 1912 το αγόρασε ο M.Rigo και διατηρώντας την τουρκική σημαία μετονομάστηκε ΑΘΗΝ'Α. Το 1914 το απέκτησαν οι Αφοί Γιαννουλάτου και νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά. Όμως στις 4 Μαΐου 1917 ναυάγησε στις ακτές της Πορτογαλλίας, ενώ μετέφερε κάρβουνο από την Αγγλία στο Αλγέρι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε πίνακα της εταιρίας με τους πράκτορες της βλέπουμε και ένα σχέδο του ΒΡΑΪΛΑ.
> ......
> Αγοράστηκε από την Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου το 1895 και ως ΒΡΑΪΛΑ χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε διάφορες γραμμές, όπως Τεργέστη-Κωνσταντινούπολη-Τραπεζούντα.
> ....  .


*ΒΡΑΙΛΑ* για Κερκυρα και Τεργεστη. 3/6/1902

19020603 Braila.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα τέλος παρόμοιο με του ΑΘΗΝΑ είχε και τo άλλοτε "ομόσταυλο" OΔΗΣΣΟΣ. Συμπτωματικά και αυτό βυθίστηκε ενώ μετέφερε κάρβουνο από την Αγλλία στο Αλγέρι, με τη διαφορά οτι δεν βυθίστηκε αλλά τορπιλίστηκε.
Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1880 στα T & W Smith της Αγγλίας ως LISCARD για τη βρετανική Α. Ηοlland & Co. Περισσότερα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά υπάρχουν εδω. Το 1.943 κοχ φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο ταξίδευε από το Newport της Ουαλλίας σε λιμάνια του River Plate για  λογαριασμό της Buenos Ayres Great Southern Railway Co Ltd στην οποία είχε συμφέροντα ο Holland.
Το 1895 αποκτήθηκε από την Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου και μετονομάστηκ ΟΔΗΣΣΟΣ.
Το 1911 ξέσπασε η κρίση που οδήγησε στην κατάρευση της Τράπεζας Μυτιλήνης της οικογενείας Κουρτζή και στη διάλυση της ατμοπλοΐκής εταιρίας. Εδώ βλέπουμε τα γραφεία της εταιρίας στο Γαλατά με τον Πύργο στο βάθος να είναι χωρίς την κωνική οροφή που καταστράφηκε το 1875 και αποκαταστάθηκε περί το 1965.
KALAFATÇILARDA RÖMOKÖRLER61590081536_o.jpg
Τα πλοία πουλήθηκαν και το 1912 το ΟΔΗΣΣΟΣ μετονομάστηκε ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ υπό ιδιοκτησία Σ.Σπυρίδωνος. Στις 9 Απριλίου 1917 έπεσε θύμα του UC-71 ενώ έπλεε στον Βισκαϊκό.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο βιβλίο "ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΪΑ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ Π. Μ. ΚΟΥΡΤΖΗΣ & ΣΙΑ 1883 − 1911" γίνεται αναφορά στο ατμόπλοιο ΘΑΣΣΟΣ οτι ήταν ναυλωμένο το 1911-1912 από την Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου και έκανε τη γραμμή Κωνσταντινούπολη έως τη Σμύρνη με τα λιμάνια που φαίνονται στο συνημμένο.
resolver.jpg
πηγή

Η ιστορία του σκάφους δεν αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο. Ωστόσο κατά την εγγραφή του ατμόπλοιου ΑΛΚΥΩΝ στο νηολόγιο Πειραιά το 1913, ο νηολόγος μας μαρτύρησε  :Topsy Turvy:  οτι ήταν το πρώην υπό τουρκική σημαία ΘΑΣΣΟΣ ιδιοκτησίας του ομογενή της Πόλης Αιμίλιου Φατσιά.
Το πλοίο που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1875 (345 κοχ. 45,9 x 6,6 μ.) και αποκτήθηκε το  1913 από την εταιρία Γιαννουλάτου ως ΑΛΚΥΩΝ το έχουμε δει εκ παραδρομής εδώ: 



> Στις 18 και 19 Μαρτιου 1914 εμφανιζεται ενα *ΑΛΚΥΩΝ* που ανηκει στην _Ιονικη Ατμοπλοια του Γιαννουλατου_ και κανει το καπως παραξενο δρομολογιο για Λαυριο, Κυμη και Σκυρο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97288


Το 1917 διεγράφη έχοντας ήδη  πουλήθηκε σε ξένους, που φαίνεται οτι ήταν η γαλλική κυβέρνηση. Εξάλλου οι Γιαννουλάτοι είχαν πουλήσει την ίδια εποχή και άλλα ακτοπλοϊκά τους στους Γάλλους όπως το ΠΑΞΟΙ, ΧΡΥΣΑΛΛΙΣ και ΙΘΑΚΗ. Το  σκάφος εξοπλίστηκε και μετονομάστηκε LINOTTE (σχετικά εδώ) υπηρετώντας το 1916-1920 το γαλλικό Π.Ν. και κατόπιν πουλήθηκε.
Στο βιβλίο "Ναυάγια στις ελληνικές θάλασσες" ο Χ. Ντούνης καταγράφει οτι το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ βυθίστηκε στις 23.5.1917 όταν τορπιλίστηκε από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο στο Αιγαίο ενώ χρησίμευε ως αλιευτικό τορπιλών των Αγγλο-Γάλλων. Ωστόσο η έρευνα που πραγματοποιήθηκε στα ημερολόγια των γερμανικών υποβρυχίων δεν επιβεβαιώνει τη βύθιση.

Και εδώ μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως LINOTTE 
alkyon as linotte.jpg

----------

